# Physician Feedback



## tmt76 (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone have an example of a one page provider feedback/education form. Something that wouldn't be to long and they can take a look at quickly, and to the point. Something that will tell thenm what they didn't document and what documentation is required. I can't find any samples or examples on the internet. I am trying to make my own tailored to hospitalist which is a little different.


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a one page recap that I use after I do an audit.  If you send me your e-mail, I'll be happy to e-mail a copy to you.  I'll also send the spread sheet I use to be specific on each chart. Mine is lucinda.mcgarry@avera.org.

Thanks,


----------



## scCodeRite (Sep 3, 2010)

I would appreciate if you would email me a copy of your information as well. My email is sccoderite@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## Crystal H (Sep 7, 2010)

*Physician Feed Back*

Hi Cindy,
Would you please send me a copy too.  This would help alot.
e-mail   c23hood@yahoo.com  or chood@lovefpg.com
Thanks
Crystal


----------



## Nance (Sep 8, 2010)

if you could send me a copy too I would appreciate it.

My email is nkelly@sturdymemorial.org


----------



## MelodyJ (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Cindy,

Could you please send me a copy? My email is mjames@ssook.org

Thanks, 
Melody James, LPN, CPC


----------



## tosca2004 (Sep 10, 2010)

Will you please send me one. Thank you.
Suzanne     danasuzan@sbcglobal.net


----------



## NESmith (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Cindy,

Please send me one too @ durango1@tampabay.rr.com


----------



## suemt (Apr 13, 2011)

*Can someone forward?*

This message is for all the people here who received a copy of the documents that Cindy emailed.  She doesn't have access to them any longer and suggested that maybe one of you might still have the copy she sent you, and might also be willing to forward to me.  

Thank you in advance!  This really is a wonderful group.  

Sue
habinc@optonline.net


----------



## ldmello28 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi ,

Can some one please forward me the copy @ lindadmello@gmail.com

Thanks


----------

